# -

## laithemmer

> , 13 ,        -    . ³      ³ .               ,   ,  ,       ,      . 
>      - ,  ,     -  . 
>  , 12  2010  09.02   - 114 . -  ( .)        .   40 .

    

> ,   ,     糿     ³   '           .      -     糿. 
> "               ,     ", -    . 
>        : "           ". 
> "³                  '    䳺", -    . 
> ³ ,          ,     .            . 
> ³  ,             ,    17 . 
>  糿    : "             ". 
>  ,   糿   ,      . 
>   Ukranews,       ""   9:25    ͳ         " - ͳ".   ,    43 .

----------

